# Spicy vinegar



## Steve H (Nov 7, 2019)

I got some Cayenne peppers from 

 tx smoker
. So, I had a busy morning! First thing I did was divide them up. And made hot sauce.  Posted on another thread.
And made Roberts spicy vinegar.
I used:
2 cups white vinegar
2 cups cider vinegar
The rest of the peppers. 25 or so.
Brought the vinegar to a low boil. And poured ith into a jar with the peppers.
Vac sealed. And will let it set a couple or so weeks.


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 7, 2019)

bet that will be some hot stuff, even some of the peppers died and sank to the bottom.


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 7, 2019)

Be waiting to see what you incorporate that in with.


----------



## bradger (Nov 7, 2019)

looks interesting, inspired me to do something i used to do infused oils did quick post about it. 
a word of caution i don't know if it is the same for vinegar as oil, but keeping the vegetable matter in it oils is a very bad idea. such as Clostridium botulinum, i'm not sure if the acid level in vinegar is high enough to prevent this.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 7, 2019)

bradger said:


> looks interesting, inspired me to do something i used to do infused oils did quick post about it.
> a word of caution i don't know if it is the same for vinegar as oil, but keeping the vegetable matter in it oils is a very bad idea. such as Clostridium botulinum, i'm not sure if the acid level in vinegar is high enough to prevent this.



Shouldn't be a worry. The acidity is at 5%.


----------



## xray (Nov 7, 2019)

Looks good Steve! I’m quickly going through my batch.

Great on fried taters, hash browns, roasted veggies and collard greens. I’ve been meaning to make ham and bean soup (that’s good with a splash of vinegar when serving)

Enjoy


----------



## Steve H (Nov 7, 2019)

xray said:


> Looks good Steve! I’m quickly going through my batch.
> 
> Great on fried taters, hash browns, roasted veggies and collard greens. I’ve been meaning to make ham and bean soup (that’s good with a splash of vinegar when serving)
> 
> Enjoy



Thanks Xray. I like malt vinegar on my fries. I bet this is really good on them. I haven't had a decent bowl of ham and bean soup since I can't remember when.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 9, 2019)

Portioned out. And had a taste. It is getting warm. The taste is very interesting. It's like the heat and acid are fighting for center stage. I can see it going well with with many things.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 9, 2019)

I'm probably going to remove the peppers once I feel it has hit the heat level I'm looking for.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 9, 2019)

Looking forward to seeing how this turns out!
Al


----------



## xray (Nov 9, 2019)

Steve H said:


> I'm probably going to remove the peppers once I feel it has hit the heat level I'm looking for.



I did that with my Tabasco vinegar, not because of the heat level, but because it was a pain to pour without having the little peppers fall out. So I transferred them into a more shaker-friendly bottle and then added more boiled vinegar into the original peppers to see if I can stretch some more out of it.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 9, 2019)

xray said:


> I did that with my Tabasco vinegar, not because of the heat level, but because it was a pain to pour without having the little peppers fall out. So I transferred them into a more shaker-friendly bottle and then added more boiled vinegar into the original peppers to see if I can stretch some more out of it.



That's not a bad idea. I'm going to try that as well. Perhaps I can get a few more bottles out of them.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 9, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Looking forward to seeing how this turns out!
> Al



I'll be in touch!


----------



## xray (Nov 9, 2019)

Steve H said:


> That's not a bad idea. I'm going to try that as well. Perhaps I can get a few more bottles out of them.



I would assume by logic that each subsequent batch will be milder than the previous one. So maybe if you know someone that can’t handle spiciness, they would benefit from the diluted batch.

I love vinegar, so any added flavor is a win in my book.

Since we started talking on here, I just tasted a spoonful of this stuff.






Not overly spicy considering the amount of peppers in the bottle. It’s a quick hit of heat up front but quickly fades.  It’s like: “Oh S#!t that’s hooo.....oh wait, no it’s not.”


----------



## Steve H (Nov 9, 2019)

xray said:


> I would assume by logic that each subsequent batch will be milder than the previous one. So maybe if you know someone that can’t handle spiciness, they would benefit from the diluted batch.
> 
> I love vinegar, so any added flavor is a win in my book.
> 
> ...



That looks great! You would think that with that many peppers in there. It would melt the roof of your mouth...


----------

